# Babies 2 and 3 go home today



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

My foster babies #2 Zane (black and white) and #3 Zack are at the shelter to be neutered then will be picked up by their new mom and dad today. 3 adopted out of the original 7. Little Zaida needs to gain 1 ounce before spaying, Homer is ready and Zizi are ready. I may sign them up for neutering this week if there is room, if not then Monday.

Bitter sweet day for me. Happy they getting adopted, sad they are leaving.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwwwww  hard day for ya marcia.....you did good by them!!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, but not too bad. The entire purpose of this is to save lives and provide loving pets to new owners. I've succeeded if I've done that so I'm happy!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Ohhhhh I would have a REALLY hard time letting go. Thank you for opening your heart and home to your fosters...they are all adorable!!!


----------

